# Stravinsky used in media



## Uiroo (Feb 6, 2021)

Hey,

my better half is writing an essay on Stravinsky, and how his music is used in games and movies, TV series and so on.
If anyone has any examples, or knows any interviews about this topic, we'd be glad if you share it!

After a quick search, I found this by the way:

On the Diablo Fan forum they're debating whether its a rip-off or a "homage" :D


----------



## BenG (Feb 6, 2021)

Another homage...


----------



## Barrel Maker (Feb 6, 2021)

The Godfather Part II was on TV a few days ago, and there's a scene which definitely borrowed from The Augurs of Spring. I couldn't find the audio or video online, but I did find this:






P.S. I also learned from trying to find the scene that Nino Rota and Stravinsky were good friends


----------



## Dave Connor (Feb 6, 2021)

The Magnificent Seven has a whole lot of Stravinsky from Elmer Bernstein. From Le Sacre, Symphony in C and perhaps others.


----------



## ed buller (Feb 6, 2021)

JAWS

e


----------



## jeremyr (Feb 6, 2021)

I understand that large parts of Horner's score to the movie Jade (1995) were thrown out in favour of recordings of The Rite of Spring.

The "You Have the Power" track from Trevor Jones's score to Dark City (1999) quotes Rite of Spring.

The cue "The Arrival of Tink" from John Williams's Hook (1991) is kind of a re-imagining of The Firebird.

Horner also references The Firebird in his score to The Pagemaster (1994) and references Petrushka in An American Tail (1986).

An interesting fact about The Firebird is the Infernal Dance is based on a piece by Rimsky-Korsakov from the Opera Mlada.


----------



## SergeD (Feb 6, 2021)

Some Deep Space 9 scenes are inspired by the obscure, misty and fuzzy second part of the Rite.


----------



## re-peat (Feb 7, 2021)

(Excerpt from) Jerry Fielding's score for *http://users.telenet.be/re-peat/Fielding_StrawDogs.mp3 (&quot;Straw Dogs&quot;)* (1971).
(Excerpt from) Stravinsky's *"L'Histoire du Soldat"* (1918).

Stravinsky is omni-present in film music. Not always as literally as in the above example of course, but his influence on film music is impossible to measure, let alone over-estimate. It’s everywhere. 

Scores like “Jaws” (1975) and “Planet Of The Apes” (1968), both in turn quite influential themselves, would be unthinkable without Stravinsky.

Also a milestone: Disney's "Fantasia" (1940) which probably turned more people onto Stravinsky than any concert, recording, book or media coverage of the composer's music.

_


----------



## mikeh-375 (Feb 7, 2021)

IIRC, wasn't it Goldsmith's score to The Omen that sounded a little like The Symphony of Psalms?


----------



## Kent (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Henu (Feb 7, 2021)

Uiroo said:


> forum they're debating whether its a rip-off or a "homage" :D


Uelmen has done those homages a lot throughout his whole career- notable ones are for example this and this.


----------

